# Wally - 7 month old Collie x - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally the Collie - DOB - Oct 2011

Wally came into rescue after a plea from his owners who knew that they were in the wrong situation to care for him.
Wally's owners were part of a domestic abuse case and for them to receive help, they needed to find a home for Wally. Since Wally was taken from them they have now been placed in a safe house.

Wally has never been physically abused.

The lady who owned Wally had very bad Epilepsy and her daughter had learning difficulties.
Recently she was accosted by a drunken man in the park who started to row with her. He then kicked Wally in the throat 3 times and the upset sent the lady into an Epileptic fit. Her daughter who was there at the time was powerless to do anything about this situation. An ambulance was called, as were the police and the police seized Wally, due to the woman having to go to hospital. They returned him to his owner a few weeks later.
He was checked over considering what the man did to him and no damage was done to Wally. He has still remained a very people friendly dog.



Wally is a really lovely pup. He has lovely manners with other dogs, although would not suit living with an elderly friend as an only companion. He loves to run and play and if he could be matched to another dog with similar energy levels then he would enjoy life to the full.

He is very intent on watching his handler and loves to learn new things.
He would suit someone active as he has lots of energy.
He would excel in agility or flyball.

He has not reacted to cats or small animals since being in rescue, and could live with a cat who is used to dogs.

Wally meets new dogs with great manners when out and about. Once he knows you he is jumpy, so the training regarding his jumping up started here in rescue would need to continue in his new home.

Wally could be homed with children over 10 years old, for the reason that he may knock smaller children over.

Wally has been castrated, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed.

A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Anymore pics of this handsome fella?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

sashski said:


> Anymore pics of this handsome fella?


No, but I can take some more.

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue and looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue and waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally is still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally is still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally boy is looking for a home!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Why has he taken so long to find a home as he seems like a lovely dog.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Why has he taken so long to find a home as he seems like a lovely dog.


I don't know


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wally is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Come on someone....rescue wally!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

They say good things come to those who wait, and boy has it been a long wait for Wally!
We are very happy to announce that Wally has finally found a home with a lovely lady who adopted another dog from us a few years ago. He has been with her on a trial and she has decided that he is now home.
Good luck, Wally! x


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

My day has been made even better by reading the news that Wally has got a new home and mom to give him all the love he deserves 

Well done to you all and a big hug for Wally x


----------

